# WTB: Holster for Ruger Sr9



## Fighterinsnatch (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm looking for a holster for my SR9 either Fobus or a leather one. Where can I find them?

THanks,
Ryan


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

fobus:

https://secure.fobusholster.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=634&osCsid=23d772

other holsters:

Galco: - Available at Ruger On-line Store
• 84120 - Cop 3 Slot • 84155 - Classic 
• 84122 - F.L.E.T.C.H. Holster

Hunter Leather: 
• 5029 - Belt Slide • 5129 - Shoulder Holster
• 5229 - Open Top • 1300 - #13 Inside the Pant

Bianchi: 
• 7001 - Thumbsnap Holster-Size 13 • 105 - Minimalist-Size 13/15
• 7115 - Thumbsnap Duty Holster-Size 13

Uncle Mike's: 
• Nylon - All Size 15 • 9821 - Dual Retention
• 9521 - Pro-3 RJH and LH • 9921 - Tactical Thigh


----------

